
Ask HN: Has HN Entered Eternal September? What's Next? - vanattab
So in my opinion hn has entered Eternal September and the dialog is largely not worth participating in any more. Anyone have recommendations on places to go next.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Eternal_SeptemberEternal_SeptemberEternal_SeptemberEternal_SeptemberEternal_SeptemberEternal_SeptemberEternal_SeptemberEternal_September
======
TheCoreh
I've been here since ~2011, and people have complained of a supposed "Eternal
September" or a decline in culture for as long as I can remember. I think
that's largely a matter of perception/shifting expectations and not an actual
dillution in quality.

I think HN is both an amazing place to find content and also to meet the top
experts on a variety of subjects (very often articles about a technology or
research field will have the creator or most influent researcher in the
comments answering questions and listening to feedback)

If you'd like a more curated feed, you can use:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

------
mindcrime
It's tough to say. I've been here since April of 2008, and I've definitely
seen a lot of change. Certainly the tone / prevailing sentiment in many areas
has changed. But the quality? I'm not sure I even know how to measure that.

Subjectively, yeah, I think the quality of the discourse here has gone down,
and I would say I feel like something of an "Eternal September" effect has had
an influence. But I can't really prove that.

That said, while I get annoyed by some of the stuff I see here lately, this
site is still more fulfilling that most similar sites, so I still spend more
time here. I _have_ been gravitating back to Slashdot a little more lately
though, just for a different take on things.

Next? Well, there's an invite only site called lobste.rs that is largely
populated by ex-HN'ers. They keep it invite only to try and avoid that
watering down / culture change effect. The flipside is that the amount of
traffic there is much lower.

------
knowsnothing
I just discovered the beauty of HN. Its a great alternative to the noise of
social media and cleaner (as in easier to use) than reddit.

